
Confessions of a Recovering Jerk Programmer - lastofus
https://medium.com/compassionate-coding/confessions-of-a-recovering-jerk-programmer-b9d531a05ea9
======
emmelaich
A great article.

One interesting link within led to
[http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Girls_suck_at_Python](http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Girls_suck_at_Python)
which contains the phrase "admittedly rather silly) code snippet"

But the code snippet not only is _not_ silly, it is a known pitfall of
Python's rather loose typing with regards to booleans!

